

A 16 year old's thoughts on where social media is headed. - mmoorejones
http://mmoorejones.com/2010/12/a-16-year-olds-thoughts-on-where-social-media-is-headed/

======
__Rahul
Hmm.. now I'll wait for a 61 year old's thoughts on where social media is
headed. That should be equally interesting.

------
theDoug
This has appeared at least twice in the last two days.

~~~
TomOfTTB
Both times by the author submitting his own work

